# How to make your juice last longer



## Hooked (3/4/20)

*Seven ways to make vape juice last the Coronavirus lock-down*
https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/...even-ways-to-make-vape-juice-last-longer.html
2 April 2020

*1. Ditch high powered vape mods*
Or at least, don’t use them at their full power! Mods are great fun, their advanced modes give you great control over your vape and they can provide massive clouds of vapour. But they also plough through juice – especially if you use them at higher power levels...

*2. Switch to vape pens and pods*
Many vape pens and pods work at a lower wattage range and as such are far more efficient on the juice than other devices. The trick here is to choose a device with a fairly low power output.

The Uwell Caliburn is a good option here. Coming with a wattage output of 11 watts, it is very economical with e-liquid but also provides a great flavour. Alternatively, consider the Innokin GO s, which comes with an output of 13 watts but still provides a satisfying throat hit.

*3. Use a lower power output*
Whether you use wattage, voltage or temperature control, if you’re on your last bottle of e-liquid, you want to take the power down as low as possible.

Simply put, the more power you use, the more e-liquid you vaporise, and the faster you will go through your supplies.

*4. Use a high resistance coil*
If you use low wattage settings with a low resistance coil (below 1.0Ω), you’re unlikely to get either much vapour or much throat hit.

Low resistance coils require more power to work effectively, so for efficient vaping and to retain a satisfying vape, switch to a higher resistance coil.

*5. Use a higher nicotine strength*
Scientists like Konstantinos Farsalinos have advised vapers to use high nicotine e-liquids for some time. The thing is, we often think we are reducing our nicotine intake when we switch to a lower nicotine strength, but sometimes we are just vaping more.

So if you are trying to stretch your e-liquid, it makes sense to switch to a stronger nicotine strength as you’ll need less e-liquid to satisfy the same nicotine cravings.

*6. Use a high PG e-liquid*
If you’re using the low wattages and high resistances we recommended in the previous steps, you’re best off avoiding high VG e-liquids (such as those with a VGG ratio of 70:30 or 80:20). Instead, look to e-liquids with a VGG in the region of 50:50.

High VG e-liquids are thicker than PG e-liquids. Low resistance coils have wider ports in order to handle the extra thickness, and the mesh design of many sub-ohm coils also helps. But high resistance coils usually lack those features, and work better with high PG e-liquids such as Halo or Vampire Vape.

*7. Use nicotine salts*
Nicotine salts give a smoother throat hit, and they may also deliver nicotine faster. While not everyone agrees with this, I personally find I seem to get a stronger, faster hit from nicotine salts than from regular e-liquid.

If you’re looking to make your e-liquid last longer, it might be well worth trying nicotine salts, such as Halo Salts or Ohm Brew, to see if this is the same for you. On the other hand, if throat hit is important for you, the smoothness of nicotine salts might not help much, and regular e-liquids are probably a better option.

*Airflow considerations*
Your power and coil selection have the biggest effect on the amount of e-liquid you use. However, airflow may have an impact too.

Many devices have airflow controls now, usually adjusted by a ring at the base of the tank. Some vapers believe that when the airflow is open wide, it leaves more e-liquid drops on the coil, helping to preserve e-liquid. On the other hand, the lower the wattage you use, the less air you need, and for a decent throat hit at lower wattages you may prefer to use a reduced airflow.

*Bonus tips: Safely storing E-liquid*
Of course, you may have already stocked up with enough e-liquid to last you for months ahead. If that’s the case, you might want to think about how best to store it. For tips, including how to avoid discoloured and degraded e-liquid, see our guide on how to store e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

One thing that I have belatedly realised, is that if I vape the same juice in the same tank, the coil lasts longer. I always used to change flavours every time I refilled, as I don't usually enjoy vaping the same flavour all day. Now, I have either two or more mods going at the same time, each with a different flavour, or two or more tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz (6/4/20)

thanks for the post but Nic Salts is a no go for me. sometimes u cough out a lung lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/20)

Hooked said:


> if I vape the same juice in the same tank, the coil lasts longer.



I am not disputing this but I don't understand the reasoning behind it.

If you vape only fruit flavours your coil should last longer (provided that it doesn't contain too much sweetener).

Bakeries and desserts tend to gunk up coils faster.

If I vape both fruits and bakeries the coil should last for a shorter period than if I only vape fruits. Bakeries only should reduce coil life even further. Fruits only should last the longest.

Please help me to understand this. I am inherently lazy and would love to change cotton and coils less frequently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am not disputing this but I don't understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> If you vape only fruit flavours your coil should last longer (provided that it doesn't contain too much sweetener).
> 
> ...


I'm with you, notice nothing adverse to coils life by switching juices. The only time i never use different flavours with the same coil or build has nothing to do with coil life but is with those flavours that linger like Anise, doesn't matter how much other juice you run through the Anise taste is here to stay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/20)

Agreed. The same applies to cinnamon, menthol, and ws23.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (6/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am not disputing this but I don't understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> If you vape only fruit flavours your coil should last longer (provided that it doesn't contain too much sweetener).
> 
> ...



@Puff the Magic Dragon I don't understand why, but it definitely works. Actually, a friend of mine told me about this a long time ago but I took no notice, until now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Agreed. The same applies to cinnamon, menthol, and ws23.



Just by the way, occasionally I would vape something with cinnamon e.g. Milktart or ws23 (that's a coolant, right?) but menthol never!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (6/4/20)

I'm gomma need some more info on nic salts 
I've always used normal PG based Nic but got no idea how and where i can use nic salts
Anyone that can help me plz

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (7/4/20)

The vaper said:


> I'm gomma need some more info on nic salts
> I've always used normal PG based Nic but got no idea how and where i can use nic salts
> Anyone that can help me plz
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



@The vaper 
These are the criteria for using nic salts.

The coil must be 1 ohm or above
The wattage must not be higher than about 12W
Use a pod system only to vape nic salts. *DO NOT EVER USE AN ORDINARY MOD WITH SUB-OHM COILS.
*
If nic salts are not used correctly, benzoic acid is released which is harmful. 
If nic salts are used correctly they are safe.

*Advantages of nic salts:*

High nic strength (e.g. 30mg) without high throat hit. (See also Disadvantages)
Juice lasts longer because it is being vaped at a low wattage e.g. about 12W
*Disadvantages of nic salts:*

No throat hit
Could cause dizziness, nausea if you're not used to such a high strength nic

My personal opinion is that such high nic strengths are unnecessary for ADV (all-day vaping), but as a quick boost it's perfect e.g. if you're going somewhere where you won't be able to vape, take a few puffs of nic salts before you go and your body will have enough nic to carry you through.

I always have nic salts at hand and I take a puff or two in between my normal vaping, just to give me a turbo charge! I also find that I need that by late afternoon I'm craving that extra nic. (I normal vaping is 3mg)

The pod systems which I use are the Nord and the UWell Amulet Pod Watch. I love the pod watch when I go out as I don't need to carry anything - I just wear it as a watch - and I use it as a watch too which means that I don't need to scrounge around in my bag searching for my mobile! 

I've been meaning to do a review of the pod watch but haven't got around to is, but I will do so within the coming week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (7/4/20)

Thanks for this i was thinking that it was used for pod devices 

I will try a pod device sometime just to experiment a little with other device cause I'm only using RDA 's
The other thing can i use my own mixes in the pod systems or do i need to buy juices for the pod

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/20)

Good thread

The way I make juice last longer is I dilute it with a PG/VG/Nic mix
I find that for most of the commercial juices I like this can be done without much degradation in flavour and the overall vape experience. 

If I mix half half I am basically doubling the amount of juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (7/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks for this i was thinking that it was used for pod devices
> 
> I will try a pod device sometime just to experiment a little with other device cause I'm only using RDA 's
> The other thing can i use my own mixes in the pod systems or do i need to buy juices for the pod
> ...



You can use your own mix, depending on the VG/PG ratio. The best ratio for a pod is VG/PG 50/50 (nic salts is 50/50 by the way). 

However, the Nord pod kit comes with 2 coils and the 0.6 ohm can be used for ordinary juice at 70/30. I know a few people who use it this way and it's fine. (The other coil is a 1.6 and that is for nic salts - or ordinary juice if you want).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/4/20)

Silver said:


> Good thread
> 
> The way I make juice last longer is I dilute it with a PG/VG/Nic mix
> I find that for most of the commercial juices I like this can be done without much degradation in flavour and the overall vape experience.
> ...



Whew! That's pretty good! What is your final nic strength then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (7/4/20)

The vaper said:


> I'm gomma need some more info on nic salts
> I've always used normal PG based Nic but got no idea how and where i can use nic salts
> Anyone that can help me plz
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Nic Salts as @Hooked said come as 50/50 ratio but take no notice of marketing around whether nic salts are suitable for a certain pod device or not as many pod devices these days are restricted direct lung and are slightly too high wattage for nic salts or just work better with 70Vg juice making 50/50 more prone to flooding and/or leaking (need to do your homework). The ohm of the coil makes absolutely no difference some will say the coil needs to be above 1.0ohm but that's only because of the wattage tended to vape at with different resistances but these days the likes of innokin just as 1 example have a plex 3D coil that despite being sub-ohm is vaped at low enough wattage to be ideal for nic salts. The important thing is wattage, in my opinion 12W absolutely max for nic salts. The idea of nic salts is the nicotine is smoother so higher mg can be used without being too harsh to vape and also delivers the nicotine much quicker and efficiently!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (7/4/20)

Timwis said:


> Nic Salts as @Hooked said come as 50/50 ratio but take no notice of marketing around whether nic salts are suitable for a certain pod device or not as many pod devices these days are restricted direct lung and are slightly too high wattage for nic salts or just work better with 70Vg juice making 50/50 more prone to flooding and/or leaking (need to do your homework). The ohm of the coil makes absolutely no difference some will say the coil needs to be above 1.0ohm but that's only because of the wattage tended to vape at with different resistances but these days the likes of innokin just as 1 example have a plex 3D coil that despite being sub-ohm is vaped at low enough wattage to be ideal for nic salts. The important thing is wattage, in my opinion 12W absolutely max for nic salts. The idea of nic salts is the nicotine is smoother so higher mg can be used without being too harsh to vape and also delivers the nicotine much quicker and efficiently!


Thanks for all the info
I might test it one day just to experiment 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/20)

Hooked said:


> Whew! That's pretty good! What is your final nic strength then?



It depends @Hooked
I used to actually "nic" juices up to about 12-18mg
But nowadays I am finding I am satisfied at about 9-12mg for MTL

If its Direct Lung and I am diluting a commercial 6mg juice, I will add enough nic to make it come out at about 6mg. Sometimes even lower. If I am doing a half-half mix with 6mg and I dont add nic then it comes out at 3mg. Some juices I am ok with that. 

I haven't actively tried to reduce my final nic level - but have found it to have dropped by itself over the past year or so. Don't know why its happening. A while back, I used to need 18mg for MTL, nothing less. Now 9mg will do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## einad5 (8/4/20)

The best way I found to make my juice "last longer" was to start DIY I'm a massive Red pill fan, a bottel of retail juice goes for around R360/100ml, the last time I calculated the price of the one shot it came out at R77/100ml. That makes the money spent on vaping last 4 times longer. You can even follow the tips above and get even more bang for your buck

Reactions: Like 2


----------

